# Light bar that has flood and alley lights?



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

New to the plowing game, just looking for a simple light bar that has flood and alley lights for auxiliary lighting. Any suggestions on where to start looking?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The whelen mini edge is pretty common for those with guys that plow. Just flip the bar around backwards and you have rear work lights. The bar is a strobe bar. Personally I don't like the flash back of strobes when its snowing real bad so I opt for leds or rotators.

Otherwise the whelen mini lfl bar. Its led half the thickness of the edge and you get the same options. They may still make it in strobe aswell, but I am not sure. Hope these help. If you have any questions just ask.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

What kind of truck is it going on? And how much would you like to spend?
Because whelen has a nice 48" LB with alleys, TD's, and work, and then the other modules. It might be a 52" though.


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1319309 said:


> The whelen mini edge is pretty common for those with guys that plow. Just flip the bar around backwards and you have rear work lights. The bar is a strobe bar. Personally I don't like the flash back of strobes when its snowing real bad so I opt for leds or rotators.
> 
> Otherwise the whelen mini lfl bar. Its led half the thickness of the edge and you get the same options. They may still make it in strobe aswell, but I am not sure. Hope these help. If you have any questions just ask.


Not to keen on the strobes. I mean I wouldn't mind a set of ambers, but I'd want the flood and alley lights to be solid.



BossPlow2010;1319318 said:


> What kind of truck is it going on? And how much would you like to spend?
> Because whelen has a nice 48" LB with alleys, TD's, and work, and then the other modules. It might be a 52" though.


1500 ext cab and not a whole lot as I'm working on a limited budget. I'll check out the whelen products though, thanks guys.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

My whelen edge 9000 has 4 rear work lights and ally lights.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a couple Par 36 lights. And put them on a back rack.

Check this out
http://www.whelen.com/_AUTOMOTIVE/details_prod.php?head_id=12&cat_id=74&prod_id=469#


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

Hmm, sounds very budget minded. Definitely something to consider.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You can pick up a whelen edge for under 200 bucks all day.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

The whelen edge and lfl bars all have seperate alley and takedowns. The lfls are leds the edges are strobes.


----------



## JK-Plow (Feb 10, 2008)

The Whelen Justice both full and mini can be purchased with take downs and alley lights. These lights can either be the M11's or LED lights. A local hospital security police have the mini Justice with both alley and take downs. The full size generally comes with both. The bars are LED light bars.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Code3 MX7000. 48", two tier, many many many option/upgrades/setups. mine has amber domes, 4 rotators (soon 5) and the bottom has 4 front work lights, 1 alley on each side, and intersection sweep lights. i bought it for 89 bucks on evilbay. mine also has an arrowstick built into the back (which i often use more than the rest of the lightbar) but you can find them with work lights or flashers in the lower back. Thumbs Up


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

7d9_z28;1319866 said:


> Code3 MX7000. 48", two tier, many many many option/upgrades/setups. mine has amber domes, 4 rotators (soon 5) and the bottom has 4 front work lights, 1 alley on each side, and intersection sweep lights. i bought it for 89 bucks on evilbay. mine also has an arrowstick built into the back (which i often use more than the rest of the lightbar) but you can find them with work lights or flashers in the lower back. Thumbs Up


Too bad the code3 is the ugliest lightbar ever made by any company in the entire world.

I almost puke everytime i see one of these outdated 1980's bars still being used today.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

everyone is entitled to their own opinion, i dont believe the OP wanted YOUR opinion on how a light looks, they asked about cheap lightbars that have aux. lighting. exactly what the mx7000 is. besides, the edge was out in the 80s, the mx7000 came out in the 90s. glad you did your research before insulting my light


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

THEGOLDPRO;1320178 said:


> Too bad the code3 is the ugliest lightbar ever made by any company in the entire world.
> 
> I almost puke everytime i see one of these outdated 1980's bars still being used today.


I agree, I have the whelen edge 9M series (towmaster series) on my truck. I think that it is one of the best looking bars for my setup to date. However it sould like it is out of your budget, unless you can find a good deal on craigslist.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

7d9_z28;1320182 said:


> everyone is entitled to their own opinion, i dont believe the OP wanted YOUR opinion on how a light looks, they asked about cheap lightbars that have aux. lighting. exactly what the mx7000 is. besides, the edge was out in the 80s, the mx7000 came out in the 90s. glad you did your research before insulting my light


Guess it shows Whelen is just a better company with more style then code3. Kind of a shame considering they had years to make a decient looking bar and still fell short of whelen.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes the edge is a great light if you want a big box on your roof, and besides, the OP already said they were not too keen on strobes, so your edge is OUT


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

You think he would rather have 10 loud rotators shaking the roof of the truck pulling 50 amps rather then a few strobes?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

NWanner;1319344 said:


> Not to keen on the strobes. I mean I wouldn't mind a set of ambers, but I'd want the flood and alley lights to be solid.


What i gather from this post is he doesn't mind the strobes if they are amber, And for some reason thought that the flood and alley lights would be flashing and not steady burn.


----------



## 7d9_z28 (Dec 3, 2010)

Many people prefer rotators over strobes. Like me for example. Either way, this isnt a topic about your opinion. Seems like everywhere i go on these forums i see you posting negative stuff and other members unhappy with you. Good luck with all that


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1320273 said:


> What i gather from this post is he doesn't mind the strobes if they are amber, And for some reason thought that the flood and alley lights would be flashing and not steady burn.


Correct, looking for a steady light and not flash/strobe. Thank you for the input guys, just keep it friendly haha.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

Here is a link to a previous post of mine to show you the lightbar that I have. I picked this one up off of craigslist for $400 with the traffic advisor that you see under it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=1298576&postcount=4


----------



## Mark71 (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah mx7000 ugly ,but get the job done.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

7d9_z28;1320304 said:


> Many people prefer rotators over strobes. Like me for example. Either way, this isnt a topic about your opinion. Seems like everywhere i go on these forums i see you posting negative stuff and other members unhappy with you. Good luck with all that


Shall i add you to the list of people that are unhappy with me???? Its 10 million strong and growing.

And this is a topic about my opinion, He came in here looking for answers and i gave my opinion. Which is all i know how to give.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

NWanner;1320360 said:


> Correct, looking for a steady light and not flash/strobe. Thank you for the input guys, just keep it friendly haha.


Then if that is the case just buy a nice used Whelen Edge with take downs and alley lights. Don't sell yourself short with an mx7000.


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

THEGOLDPRO;1320675 said:


> Then if that is the case just buy a nice used Whelen Edge with take downs and alley lights. Don't sell yourself short with an mx7000.


Looking on ebay I can't find anything for under $200. I can't even fathom why these light bars are so expensive. Probably because of the people who are obsessed with their "blinky's" haha. I'll just have to keep looking and hopefully I'll eventually find a deal.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Ebay is a joke to say the least. Go to this forum http://elightbars.org/ and post a thread in the wanted section you will be flooded with people looking to sell you full size edges for 200 bucks or under.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Eh, not entirely true on the 200 or less, maybe 200 or more. I am a member there those bars are a pretty common yet and well worth the money. I just had a mini edge I sold for I think 225 shipped. Exactly what you are lookin for. If I come across another I'll let you know.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a 4 corner strobe whelen edge, 44" frame plus the end lenses so total length is about 48"
It has two halogen work lights and you can add the alley lights,(it's wired for them) parts are readily available new and used. The mounting feet I'm not sure about but depending on what truck you have I'm sure they will work with most cabs.

The harness is long enough and I have a five or six sw control box I would throw in if you are interested. You would have to buy lenses, you can buy parts and/or new set for 125 or so. I would sell you the light as is without lenses for 125 plus shipping.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1321207 said:


> Eh, not entirely true on the 200 or less, maybe 200 or more. I am a member there those bars are a pretty common yet and well worth the money. I just had a mini edge I sold for I think 225 shipped. Exactly what you are lookin for. If I come across another I'll let you know.


When i bought the bar for my Chevy i had 6-7 people pm me with bars in the $125-150 range shipped. So i have no idea what you are talking about. I have bought 4 edge bars 3 full size and one mini edge from that forum and all of them have been well below $200 bucks.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Those are just some that I've seen. They were pretty new yet too. I'm just going by what I know about them and what I have seen them go for and what I sold mine for. There are deals out there though and sounds like you got deals on yours.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

These Edge bars are available in Copious amounts now a days since every law enforcement agency has switched over to LED bars. Back in the day they were far and few between, Now they are everywhere. Heck i went to a police auction a while ago and almost bought an entire pallet of Edge bars.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Well in your area things are a lot different.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Star makes several models that can be had with alley lights in the lower level. I have a Star Interceptor that doesn't currently have them, but my last one did. Nice setup and not real expensive depending on how you set it up. Kind of hard to find used though.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1321840 said:


> Well in your area things are a lot different.


Everyone of the bars i bought came from different parts of the country and were shipped to me. It is the same EVERYWHERE.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not trying to argue dude chill out. Its just a lightbar. Different parts of the country have different needs and wants. Right now a lot of guys in my area are still running their edge bars on their POVs. They are a good bar and not easy to come by, by me thats why I said they are more where I am located and I have seen them else where (in different states) for 350 plus of minus a few bucks, completely decked out. And thats used too. Now if you asked me about a MX bar I can get those a dime a dozen, but edge bars are hard to come by around here. End of discussion.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

BTW, Here's what the Star version looks like:


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

I really like these, really bright back up lights and come in a perm. mount or mag mount. You can get them in rotators or LEDS with the back up lights.

Great thing is the back up lights can be bought at any hardware store. My trucks run the rotator with the three backups.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

A company called time emergency out of grand rapids mi has those bars. I believe the rotator one is like 225 bucks I think and the sound off is like another 100 dollars more. I am not sure on prices exactly, but I know that's where you can get them


----------



## bsharp704 (Feb 9, 2009)

They are great, i have two of them. Clean and very install. The prices are a little more than that, but for what you get its really worth it. 

If you need the number let me know.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Saw this on cl today it's a hell of a deal for an edge bar. All you would prob have to do is get amber lenses for it.

http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/2658398572.html


----------



## NWanner (Oct 7, 2011)

wolfmobile8;1326553 said:


> Saw this on cl today it's a hell of a deal for an edge bar. All you would prob have to do is get amber lenses for it.
> 
> http://worcester.craigslist.org/pts/2658398572.html


Thanks for the link, looks like I was too slow though. I've been focusing more on getting the plow hooked up and running on the truck right now. Figured that was the more important thing. Then again, with some of the light setups I've seen on here, maybe not


----------



## stevehawk23 (Oct 24, 2010)

Check out uniformswarehouse.com
They have a good selection of inexpensive but suprisingly good lightbars in strobe, halogen, or led.
I had one of their bars on one of my small plow trucks for a few years with no issues, and i still have the bar now although the truck is gone. Its worth checking out, im usually a whelen guy all day, but you can save alot of money with that website. Good luck!


----------

